# Herbal Remedies



## Cranz (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there any herbal remidies that could help eleviate DP and DR the slightest bit ?

Thank you


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I took a lot of Kava Kava this morning instead of my usual dose of Clonazepam. Awesome. Kava's not so much an herbal remedy, though; it's more of an obscure intoxicant. Oh well, rock on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

There are many herbal remedies that can help with things such as depression and anxiety, but non specificaly for Dp,d. 
If your Dp,d is a result of severe depression or anxiety then you are probably better sticking with pharmaceutical medication, however, if you do not like medication and wish to try something herbal, then why not?

The best herbal remedies for anxiety are st.jhons wort, valerian, lemon balm, chamomile, amongst others. However if you are serious about going down the herbal route then its best to see a qualified practioner. I have studied herbal medicine quite alot and have considered training to become a practioner, so it something I fully support, but herbal doesnt allways mean safer than pharmaceutical . There are still side effects and contraindications in herbal medicine.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

SAMe and 5HTP are supposed to help with depression and anxiety. But I know next to nothing about them so yeah. lol


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I never got any help from herbal remedies, but have found dramatic results from trying these vitamins and supplements 
viewtopic.php?f=28&t=17387

I bought all of them for about 100 dollars.

Good luck,

Brian


----------

